# entry level postions



## angela harrison (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of the entry level postions that's available? I have a certificate in medical billing and i'm looking for a job now while i'm taking the class with AAPC. I look in the paper and they have jobs available but they want you to have all this experience. I have the experience in AR for the billing but not the billing it self. Help!!!!


----------



## Eddie (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi there,

I am in the same position you are in and I am not able to get anyone to look at my reume. I recently applyed for a EHR position and they advise me that I needed more experience. How am I going have experience when I just finished the Medical Billing and Coding program. I am about to take the CPC exam on 22Aug and I need to know what areas I should really study for. Do you know?

Eddie


----------



## utgirl (Aug 3, 2009)

*agitated CPC-2 be*

I AM IN THE SAME BOAT WITH BOTH OF YOU! But, I will not be taking the CPC exam until 2011. I have drove around and actually dropped off resumes not even knowing if they were hiring or not and I even belong to Pro Resources Staffing Agency to help me find a job here in Macon,GA. I have faxed and faxed resumes and updated it every week to add or remove words just to see if that would help get any better attention. Still.....nothing yet! Why are they saying that Medical Billers & Coders are in such high demand ,when they don't even give us a chance to prove ourselves either in an interview or on the floor!?!?!?


----------



## mariak81586 (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: entry level positions*

Hi All,

I have been in the same boat you all have been in, but keep trying! It took me about 5 months to find a medical billing job after graduating college last December; not a long period of time, but I spent the whole time searching everywhere for job and preparing for the CPC exam. I consider myself lucky just to have this billing job! You really have to be willing to learn (a lot!) and ask questions because it's not what you learned in college; schooling for medical coding/billing is just a small piece of the big picture.
*
Resumes*

I found this to be successful: If you don't have experience with the job; take some of the skills listed in the job posting like strong communication, organizational, multi-tasking, etc. and describe how you used these with past jobs or in college in your resume. A well-written cover letter works, too.

*Anyone taking the CPC exam*
I had trouble with surgery. I passed on my second attempt and realized it is really all about pacing yourself (taking notes and setting hard questions aside for the end). They really do want you to know ICD-9 codes, too (there's a little trick to them).


Good luck to you all with endeavors! 

_-Maria CPC-A
Northeastern Pennsylvania_


----------



## whoopeedew (Aug 4, 2009)

utgirl said:


> I AM IN THE SAME BOAT WITH BOTH OF YOU! But, I will not be taking the CPC exam until 2011. I have drove around and actually dropped off resumes not even knowing if they were hiring or not and I even belong to Pro Resources Staffing Agency to help me find a job here in Macon,GA. I have faxed and faxed resumes and updated it every week to add or remove words just to see if that would help get any better attention. Still.....nothing yet! Why are they saying that Medical Billers & Coders are in such high demand ,when they don't even give us a chance to prove ourselves either in an interview or on the floor!?!?!?



Why are you waiting so long to take the exam?  Having your CPC gives you an edge over other applicants!


----------



## JS235 (Aug 5, 2009)

From Maria's post :  *Anyone taking the CPC exam*
I had trouble with surgery. I passed on my second attempt and realized it is really all about pacing yourself (taking notes and setting hard questions aside for the end). *They really do want you to know ICD-9 codes, too *(there's a little trick to them).


So Maria, what is your little trick?  I'm still taking the CPC class and haven't found the ICD-9 codes too bad, but if there's something that will make them a snap, it sure would be nice to know.


----------



## staples6763 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Thanks to MariaK*

I am currently looking for employment--entry level--in medical coding in Brooklyn, NY.  I noticed also that most employers are looking for experienced coders, and some are looking for compliance auditors (where, again, experience is needed).  I was getting discouraged and began to wonder if I wasted time and money taking the course and getting certified, until I read 8/4/09 entry posted by mariak81586.  I am willing to learn and do not expect everything to be like the textbook.  (I learned that a l-o-n-g time ago when I was a certified nursing assistant!)
     Thanks for the boost to my morale!


----------



## staples6763 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Getting That First Medical Coding Job*

It will take much persistence to get that first medical coding job--maybe even a temporary detour that will, at least, get my foot in the door.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 8, 2009)

One way might be to get an internship/externship, to get a foot in the door; it will give you a leg up on those who are newly certified but just looking for that first job in the field without seeing how things are in the real world (i..e. - an office setting).

Don't be afraid to apply for jobs that require experience if you have none. If you have good grades, a fresh education in billing/coding, CPC certification, a good resume, solid references, and even an internship, you may be able, depending upon how well you interview, to leverage those strengths to help offset the experience requirements. Besides, you don't know what kind of people have already applied for "experience required" positions. They might be trying to weed out clerical people who don't have a medical background. The worst that can happen is you don't get the gig, but you can gain interview experience (and a certain amount of self-confidence) if you get an interview out of it.

If all else fails, go for any clerical-type position in a healthcare setting and work your way up (or even sideways).

People want experience for several reasons, primarily because they don't want to have to spend time and resources training somebody from square one; they'd prefer someone who can hit the ground running and fit right in. Newly certified CPCs can do that - you just need to find the way to let prospective employers know that.


----------



## utgirl (Aug 14, 2009)

*Answer me this! Macon!*

How am I supposed to get hands on experience besides the experience I already have from my study course unless you hire me and let me get my hands dirty and prove to you wheather or not I can do the job!?!?


----------



## storturica (Aug 21, 2009)

If you will send me your resume, I am looking for someone to work in collections. Fax to 352-597-0117


----------



## utgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

whoopeedew said:


> Why are you waiting so long to take the exam?  Having your CPC gives you an edge over other applicants!



I have to wait because I took the coursework online and not in a cvollege classroom instead. PLUS, I am told to wait until 2001 after I have had 2 yr. hands on experience as an entry-level medical biller.


----------



## utgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

utgirl said:


> I have to wait because I took the coursework online and not in a college classroom instead. PLUS, I am told to wait until 2011 after I have had 2 yr. hands on experience as an entry-level medical biller.


I took mine on Ed2go.com through University of Tennessee-Martin can you help me?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 18, 2009)

*Take exam NOW*



utgirl said:


> I have to wait because I took the coursework online and not in a cvollege classroom instead. PLUS, I am told to wait until 2001 after I have had 2 yr. hands on experience as an entry-level medical biller.



Take the exam NOW while your learning is fresh. If you pass you'll be awarded the CPC-A.  The "A" can be taken off after you have 2 years experience.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

